# Demasoni not making it



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a 55 gallon mbuna tank with lots of lace rock, java fern and anubias in it, many hiding places. Water is filtered about 20x/hr, and I have overstocked to reduce aggression.

I have 6 labs, 5 red zebra and HAD 12 demasoni.

The problem is that over time I seem to be losing the demasoni. Not sure how many I have now, impossible to count them with all the available hiding spots, but it seems there are 8 left.

Overall, there is very little aggression apparent in the tank, however twice I have got up in the morning and found demasoni half eaten.

I am wondering if I should keep trying to maintain a dozen demasoni in the tank, or just let things happen.

I am afraid to keep stocking for two reasons, first that the newly stocked fish are always smaller from lfs and second because they aren't too cheap.

I love the demasoni, but almost thinking of trading them for a similar, less aggressive blue "dwarf" mbuna.

Thanks in advance for any advice. FYI the pic doesn't show the whole tank.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Unfortunately! I just found another dead little guy in one of the caves. I think I have made my decision, a 55 gallon is just not big enough for demasonis.

I am going to post in the for sale portion if anyone might be interested in trading or buying..


----------

